# Anyone looking for work in MN



## butler L&S (Jan 30, 2001)

I have 7 lots that I need to have swept this spring. I know that its early but I need to get bids. The lots are all in the Southwest metro and within a few blocks of each other. If anyone is interested send me a PM.


----------



## jims_tractors (Feb 11, 2005)

*Are you looking for someone to do this job for you?*

We have a lot of customers that are in the Lawn and Garden business. Some of them have power sweepers. We could have them contact you if they were interested.


----------

